# Brandfleck auf Monitor, was nun?



## Schwini (17. August 2010)

Hallo Jungs, oder auch Mädels, jenachdem. 

heute war ich im Internet auf unseren heiligen Seiten unterwegs, als plötzlich eine kleine schwarze Gewitterfliege über den Monitor krabbelte. Erst dachte ich, die läuft aber nur so über den MOnitor, nach wegkratz versuchen musste ich leider Feststellen, dass die Fliege wol im inneren ist. 

Suchmaschinen-Gott Google meinte gleich, dass man mit einer auf die Fliege gerichteten Lampe die Fliege töten könne. Vor 2 Wochen, als ich das Problem auch schon hatte, wurde mir so prima geholfen. Jetzt habe ich das gleiche nochmal gemacht. MIt der gleichen Lampe und Glühbirne versteht sich! 

Nach nur 2 min beleuchtung. Wollte ich das Ergebniss begutachten und siehe da in Schwarzes Loch auf dem MOnitor. 

Hier mal 2 Fotos und ein Screen, wie der Desktop eigentlich auszusehen hätte. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monitor ist ein BenQ FP222W a 
Lampe wa reine 50W Glühbirne. Meine Lampe hat allerdings 2 Stufen, in der man die HElligkeit regeln kann. Da war sie auf der 1. Also der "Dunkleren" 

Was ich halt an der ganzen Sache merkwürdig finde, dass es vor 2 Wochen noch geklappt hat. Es war die gleiche Lampe + Glühbirne und der Abstand zwischen Monitor und Lampe war auch der selbe (etwas 10 cm) Und bei 1. mal hatte die Lampe locker 1 stunde drauf geleuchtet. Und jetzt nur 2 Minuten. :/ 

Und nun:



Was ist da verbrannt? Ist da überhaubt was verbrannt?
Ist der Schaden reparabel?
Wenn ja, lohnt sich das überhaupt noch? Wäre bereit bis 80€ für eine Reparatur zu bezahlen.
Vielen Dank, für's Lesen.  Und ich hoffe auf eine Antwort. 

MIt freundlichen grüßen von einem, dessen Monitor stinkt. 
Schwini


----------



## captain iglu (17. August 2010)

bisschen früh für einen aprilscherz...
ich rate großflächig rausschneiden


----------



## Schwini (18. August 2010)

Wenn dem so wäre.. 
Stichsäge?


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

also ich würde die restliche fläche auch verbrennen.


----------



## CptSam (19. August 2010)

weg damit und nen 24" Samsung aufn Tisch


----------



## Larson (19. August 2010)

WTF??!?!?  

Möglichkeiten:

1.) Damit leben

2.) Wegwerfen

3.) Auf unzurechnungsfähig plädieren


Jetzt im ernst. Du hast dein Display geschrottet. Ich weiss ja nicht wie man auf die Idee kommt so etwas zu machen. Und wenn schon, dann bleibt man daneben sitzen!!! Dann hättest noch eine Chance gehabt. 

Trotzdem mein beileid.


----------



## rabit (19. August 2010)

Ja friede seiner Asche.
Da kanst Du  N  I  X   machen.
Neuen Monitor kaufen und den als zweiten Monitor laufen lassen.
Aufpassen dass deine Freunde nicht einen Umzug zum 2 onitor machen.


----------



## Lexx (19. August 2010)

auf so eine idee muss man erst mal kommen..
kopfschüttel..

mit einem bunsenbrenner wär dir das nicht passiert.


----------



## TheRammbock (19. August 2010)

Warum das dritte Bild? Da ist doch kein Brandfleck zu sehen, aber trotzdem dasselbe Hintergrundbild *schmunzel* Komm, du wollstuns nur, der Brandfleck, den haste nachträglich ins Hintergrundbild eingefügt, oder  ?


----------



## fuddles (19. August 2010)

Ihr seid echt böse^^.

@TE
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, mit leben oder wegwerfen.
Da ist ja das Plastik vor dem LCD geschmolzen. Wenn das Plastik nicht festverklebt ist mit dem LCD könntest du aufschrauben und das Plastik abmachen. Aber ich bezweifle ganz stark das die Kunstofffläche sich vom reinen LCD Panel lösen läßt.


----------



## TheReal1604 (19. August 2010)

Wie kommt die fliege denn bitte in deinen Monitor O_ö?! 



Aber Leute, schaut mal wo der TE herkommt, oder ist das nur Ironie?


----------



## Necrobutcher (19. August 2010)

Oh man ich mach mir gleich in die Hose


----------



## Lexx (19. August 2010)

TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Wie kommt die fliege denn bitte in deinen Monitor O_ö?!
> Aber Leute, schaut mal wo der TE herkommt, oder ist das nur Ironie?


animated gif oder bildschirmschoner.. ?

und welcher "TE".. ? seh nur einen "TR"



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Oh man ich mach mir gleich in die Hose



klasser verwarnthread.. *fg*

oh, und ich hab plötzlich eine KUH in meinem bildschirm.
ihr auch..  ?


----------



## TheRammbock (19. August 2010)

TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Wie kommt die fliege denn bitte in deinen Monitor O_ö?!
> 
> 
> 
> Aber Leute, schaut mal wo der TE herkommt, oder ist das nur Ironie?




Naja, Insekten im Monitor sind keine Seltenheit, wenngleich ich auch noch nie bewußt eines gesehen habe. Auch das mit dem Licht wird empfohlen. Aber nicht so wie der TE es meint, sondern doch eher am Rand eines Bildschirmes. 

Hm, Ostfriesland ... Nein, ich denke das ist keine Ironie  Da läuft halt alles etwas langsamer


----------



## Kokopalme (19. August 2010)

Als mir mal ein fleines Insekt aufer Mattscheibe rumgekrochen ist, habe ich die einfach zerdrückt. Jetzt klebt halt der 1mm große Kadarver eines Tieres mitten aufm Bild!


----------



## Sash (19. August 2010)

hatte ich noch nie. würd mal gerne wissen wie die viecher da rein kommen, ich mein, bei meinem samsung seh ich keine öffnung oder so wo durch die kommen könnten.


----------



## Lexx (19. August 2010)

keine lüftungsschlitze am hinterteil.. ?

(nicht was du jetzt denken mögest.. *g*)


----------



## Sash (19. August 2010)

schlitze? so enge? 

ne schon klar, aber das sollte doch dicht sein..


----------



## Lexx (19. August 2010)

sollte..


----------



## TheReal1604 (19. August 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> animated gif oder bildschirmschoner.. ?
> 
> und welcher "TE".. ? seh nur einen "TR"
> 
> ...



Du hast den Nagel voll auf den Kopf getroffen.

OMG! Ich hab auch ne Kuh im Bildschirm was nun? Vielleicht doch der auf Seite 1 erwähnte Bunsenbrenner? Der dürfte helfen! Gleich wieder da!


----------



## Schwini (19. August 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Warum das dritte Bild? Da ist doch kein Brandfleck zu sehen, aber trotzdem dasselbe Hintergrundbild *schmunzel* Komm, du wollstuns nur, der Brandfleck, den haste nachträglich ins Hintergrundbild eingefügt, oder  ?



Das letzte is'n Screen, damit ihr seht, wie es ohne Brandfleck aussieht.  Wenn du genau hinsiehst, siehst du auf dem 1. + 2. Bild auch den Rahmen. 




TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Wie kommt die fliege denn bitte in deinen Monitor O_ö?!
> 
> 
> 
> Aber Leute, schaut mal wo der TE herkommt, oder ist das nur Ironie?



Zum 1: Keine Ahnung. 

ZUm 2. Solche Aussagen sind mal völlig dähmlich. Wenn du meine Zeugnisse aus der Schule kennen würdest, würdest du den letzten teil streichen. 



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Hm, Ostfriesland ... Nein, ich denke das ist keine Ironie Da läuft halt alles etwas langsamer



Ich hab Dsl. 

EDIT: Ich bitte mal nen Moderator das hier Dicht zu machen. Solche Kritik, dass ich aus Ostfriesland komm, brauch ich mir glaub ich nicht bieten lassen. 

Danke für den Support!


----------



## Sash (19. August 2010)

wie gesagt, ich würd den komplett schwarz machen und dann an einem schildbürger oder ostfriesen als passwort sicheren bildschirm verkaufen. so kann nie jemand seine pw's ablesen oder sonstiges ausspionieren.


----------



## cami (19. August 2010)

Schwini schrieb:


> ZUm 2. Solche Aussagen sind mal völlig *dähmlich*. Wenn du meine *Zeugnisse* aus der *Schule* kennen würdest, würdest du den letzten teil streichen.


 
Nur so ein paar Stichworte.. sorry aber ich kann gleich nicht mehr


----------



## Schwini (19. August 2010)

Bewusst gemacht.


----------

